# Galveston suggestions?



## Domingo (Aug 16, 2009)

Any suggestions. Alicia and I are planning on visiting her sister in League city Galveston for labor day. I was hoping to find a spot in galveston state park.are there any alternative rv parks.


----------



## alberty2k (Aug 27, 2009)

Galveston suggestions?

Hi Friends
My sis is coming to town and bringing her kids.. they want to go to Galveston.... Anyone have any suggestions on what to do there? She will be on a pretty strict budget..
Where is a good place to go looking for shells? I know we want to have lunch at "The Spot", I love that place but at a loss for what else to do.. Kids are range fr 10-15yrs,

------------
Albert

For more details click here...* Galveston suggestions?*


----------



## cwishert (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Galveston suggestions?

There is Schlitterbahn Water Park and there is the Boardwalk at Kehah.  I haven't been to Galveston in about 15 or more years so not sure what else there is.  There is a beach but not sure what it looks like after IKE.  I thought Shadow might pipe in on this one but he hasn't shown up yet.  Call the Galveston visitors bureau and check with them.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Galveston suggestions?

My wife's aunt/uncle just checked with Galveston State Park. You can go there, but you can't stay/camp.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 27, 2009)

Re: Galveston suggestions?



Accoding to TP&W website, the park is open for camping. But of course seeing is believing.


----------



## jackrichey (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: Galveston suggestions?

Just for future reference about Galveston, I was there just a few months ago, and they were really devastated by a hurricane last year (can't remember the name of the hurricane), and had then not fully recovered. High Island was equally trashed, and there was ONLY one convenience store open when I was there in July!

Jack


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: Galveston suggestions?

We're driving down to Galveston after church today to do our part on stimulating their economy.  

The poster that said "ONLY one convenience store open", was referring to High island, not Galveston. We were in Galveston six months ago and most businesses were open, its the housing that's still trying to recover.  Maybe they need more Acorn volunteers to get things up and running.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: Galveston suggestions?

The hurricane was called ' IKE ', and I'll not forget it soon.

Lost 44 trees in the front and 8 months cleaning up.

The only good news is that I bulked up like Hulk Hogan!  :clown:


----------



## elkhartjim (Sep 13, 2009)

Re: Galveston suggestions?

Galveston is alive and thriving.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: Galveston suggestions?

I don't know how anyone could forget the name.  Do they not televise it minute by minute anywhere but here??  Still televising it a year later.  I am sick to death of the word "hurricane" and the names Katrina, Rita and Ike.   :dead:   So far so good this year.  I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed. :clown:   If you are still interested in Galveston, I would call the chamber of commerce or the visitors bureau I am sure they would have the info you need.  If you are just interested in a beach, there are a lot more down here in the Gulf Coast region that did not get as damaged or hardly damaged at all.   :laugh:


----------

